# What are y'all gonna use to harass squirrels?



## Ga Sportsman (Aug 7, 2009)

I was gonna try to give a go w/ a .22 pistol this year, but for now I have two choices.....

The 10/22....






And the "new to me" Walther G22....if it doesn't sell or bring the perfect trade.....


----------



## adebord30183 (Aug 8, 2009)

Same old trusty Ruger Model 77 SS .22 for me. Gonna be another great time runnin the dogs. Got one on the way to start in the Spring and 2 to start asap!!! Still got the pocket rocket WalCur rollin hot so its gonna get messy!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 8, 2009)

My S.A.R. - squirrel assault rifle.A 10/22 with a good scope,for head shots.My ol' 20 ga. pump for meat while the leaves are still on the trees.

They're feeding hard in the tupelo [black gum] trees right now - and of course - in my fruit trees!  Hickory nuts and pine seeds are next on their menu. Squirrel meat is at its best when they're feeding on hickernuts - if you want some of the best wild meat there is,that's it,imo.


----------



## burkehunter (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my savage .22 semi auto rifle with scope or the 12 ga but I'll probably have more fun with the .22


----------



## Old Coach (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll use the CZ Scout with a 4X Burris scope.
It carries well and is very accurate.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 8, 2009)

well ive got this`marlin 22mag with the 3x9x40 on it so I might as well use it too reach out an touch some squirrels  .......

 I can  almost taste the fried squirrel with rice , bisquits an gravy !!!


----------



## jason bales (Aug 8, 2009)

marlin model 60  with iron sights all ive ever needed


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 8, 2009)

22 mag  marlen  auto


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 8, 2009)

I use a hoyt to kill'em. Good practice and not loud.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Aug 9, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> I use a hoyt to kill'em. Good practice and not loud.



Don't you spend a lot of time chasing your "bullets" for reloads???


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 9, 2009)

If you scope a handgun, keep parallax in mind.  Can have +/- error of 1.5 inches at 25 yds.  That's more than a head shot.  Might try a handgun scope with adjustable objective.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 9, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> Don't you spend a lot of time chasing your "bullets" for reloads???



Nope, I shoot from a tree only towards the ground with a small game tip on it. I have plenty of "bullets" too


----------



## Nga. (Aug 10, 2009)

Ruger MK III 6 7/8 Hunter for me. My old trusty 10/22 for my son.


----------



## arcame (Aug 10, 2009)

my beagle does a great job of harassing the bushy tails. then I pop em with my custom 10/22


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 10, 2009)

My S.S.R. (Squirrel Sniper Rifle) Marlin 917v 17hmr


----------



## howl (Aug 10, 2009)

Considerin' I'm starting out with two puppies, harass may be the right word. 20 gauge to start and .22lr to finish. Got the T-Bolt on order. Probably gonna put a Leupold 2-7x on it.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 10, 2009)

I got my ruger m77 22 mag dialed in right.I love taking one's head off with it even though my wife and father in law get mad cause they love to eat the brains,but I would rather eat the legs than that.But I  like the 22 mag cause if a hog shows up it will hopefully be pork chops by morning.


----------



## fredw (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll be carrying a Remington Express in 410 on opening morning.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Aug 10, 2009)

Lorren68 said:


> My S.S.R. (Squirrel Sniper Rifle) Marlin 917v 17hmr



I shot a couple last year w/ the .17 HMR I had.....pretty much decapitated them, so I went back to the .22


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a 10/22 that I was given last year as well as the old trusty shotguns that I may have to break out. I'm also being given a feist puppy that may get some woods time before it's said and done.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 11, 2009)

I may use my OSG (Original Squirrel Gun), a single-shot 20 gauge I have had since I was a kid.

Or.. I just upgraded to a red-dot sight on my Ruger Mark II.


----------



## tomkiller (Aug 11, 2009)

12 gauge.


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like carrying my sons Rossi youth model single shot 410.  It is as light as a feather and does the job.  I like the challenge of trying to get in close enough to use it.  For more long range shots...I thought about busting some heads with a HMR this year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 11, 2009)

I am starting the year with my Longbow, and Flu Flu's with a hex blunt/adder at the ends.
When I've had enough humble pie, I'll get the 10-22.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> I shot a couple last year w/ the .17 HMR I had.....pretty much decapitated them, so I went back to the .22



What type of ammo were you using, the poly tipped varmint round or the 20 grain standard round


----------



## 027181 (Aug 11, 2009)

im saving for a henry golden boy in 22mag, for now im stuck with the old 10/22, maybe the 870 while the leaves are on the trees


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Aug 11, 2009)

Lorren68 said:


> What type of ammo were you using, the poly tipped varmint round or the 20 grain standard round



Just the standard stuff....this was back during the ammo "crunch" so I was using whatever I could find.


----------



## hatchrooster (Aug 12, 2009)

My 17 rifle and my bow.


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 12, 2009)

Fo 10


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be using 1 of 2 guns...

My Ruger 10-22....







Or, my Ruger 22/45 Mark III Hunter Model.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 12, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> My S.A.R. - squirrel assault rifle.A 10/22 with a good scope,for head shots.My ol' 20 ga. pump for meat while the leaves are still on the trees.
> 
> They're feeding hard in the tupelo [black gum] trees right now - and of course - in my fruit trees!  Hickory nuts and pine seeds are next on their menu. Squirrel meat is at its best when they're feeding on hickernuts - if you want some of the best wild meat there is,that's it,imo.


i agree, the 1" scoped ruger 10/22 is my meat gun, let the tree rat season begin!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2009)

If I use a gun, it's usually my old Winchester lever-action .22 with iron sights, love that gun. My favorite way to squirrel hunt though, is with a primitive selfbow and flu-flu fletched cane arrows.


----------



## wareagle (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got two new ones over the off season I'm looking forward to breaking in. A Remington504 17MK2 and a Kimber 82C 22lr. Or maybe the Remington 541 T HB or the Ruger 77/17HMR.
 Is there a program for rimfire junkies?


----------



## Sixgun86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Benjamin Sheridan remake by Crossman.
685fps .22cal


----------



## Bruz (Aug 13, 2009)

This 10/22 with a Leupold VXII 3x-9x 40mm.






Bruz


----------



## Jighead (Aug 13, 2009)

My dogs will be enough harassment for them bushytails, but I will carry my my 17 hmr to put the icing on the cake.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 13, 2009)

Bruz,
Where did you get that stock at for your 10/22? I love the way that thing looks!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 13, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> Bruz,
> Where did you get that stock at for your 10/22? I love the way that thing looks!



nhancedsvt,

Thank you. This was a limited run of Stainless Mannlicher stocked 10/22's that Ruger did like my SS Mannlicher 257Roberts.

Bruz


----------



## mudpuppy24 (Aug 13, 2009)

in my back yard, pellet gun
any where else,16.gauge

                                   BOOM!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll be in the woods with my son's Black and Tan (PR Tater's Molly Gurl)


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 14, 2009)

870 full choke high base heavy No.6s.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 14, 2009)

adebord30183 said:


> Same old trusty Ruger Model 77 SS .22 for me. Gonna be another great time runnin the dogs. Got one on the way to start in the Spring and 2 to start asap!!! Still got the pocket rocket WalCur rollin hot so its gonna get messy!


i think the mallet putter is in order!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 15, 2009)

shotgun here, most places i hunt dont allow rifles


----------



## riskyb (Aug 16, 2009)

scoped 17hmr, head shots only or their wont be much left


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well this year I am going a different route on some trips. I am going after them with my bow and some flu flu arrows. I have been practicing and I am gonna give it a try. Have 2 dozen arrows ready


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its been at least 10 years since I've  chased bushy tails through the woods,But after reading all yall's post I believe I'm gonna have to dig the 22 out


----------



## whateverjones (Aug 22, 2009)

gamo pellet rifle with custom trigger.its a tack driver out to about 40 yards.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 22, 2009)

burkehunter said:


> I got my savage .22 semi auto rifle with scope or the 12 ga but I'll probably have more fun with the .22


i thought he said harass! i use my lab to get their attention.


----------



## chesterdawg (Aug 22, 2009)

My new RWS 48 Diana Striker Air Rifle in .22 (1000fps). Those Germans sure know how to make 'em.

Steve


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Marlin 39A.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 24, 2009)

M2 Browning...lol..just cut the trees down with it.


----------

